# Olivia Lucie Sears Born 11/09/08 by emergency C Section!



## xHx

Well I have a rare 5 mins spare so thought I would post my story (a brief version!!)

Was booked for induction on the 8th Sept as the docs thought my baby was going to be big. Went to the hospital for 8pm, was hooked up to a machine to moniter :baby: heartbeat for about 2 hours (they forgot about me!!). All was OK but they were really busy on delivery suite so asked if I minded if they started the induction the following morning, I didn't mind so I went back home.

Arrived at the delivery suite the following day at 8am where I had the first prostin gel inserted. 6 hours went by....no progress so 2nd Prostin inserted. They then left me overnight in the delivery suite on a labour bed! (not very comfy) so I got NO sleep and just lay listening to other women giving birth all night!!

They inserted the 3rd gel at about 11.00am the next morning. 6 hours later and my cervix was stil unfavourable!!!!!! The midwife gave me a very severe internal in the hope that it would create some movement. Ouch!!!! They then moved me up to the ward so I could get some rest. At 4.30 the following morning (Thurs 11th september) my waters broke naturally...I was over the moon as I thought things were finally happening....I was wrong!!!!

They transferred me back to the delivery suite and hooked me up to a drip to start my contractions.....unfortunately :baby: didn't like the drip! Her heartbeat was dropping every time the contractions hit a certain strength. I had an epidural inserted but that didn't help. I had a full day of contractions and when it got to about 8.00pm a doctor gave me an examination. I was 1cm dilated!!!!! I was then classed as a non progressive labour. They made the decision to perform a C section at 9.00pm and Olivia was born at 10.06pm!! 

I didn't enjoy the C Section very much and am stil recovering but am over the moon with my new daughter who is perfect!!!

Congrats to all the other mums who have had there little ones over the past couple of weeks and am sure I will be back on the forum when I am in more of a routine!!!

Lots a love!!


----------



## clairebear

ah hun sorry u had a rough time i know what its like to end up with a c section so huge hugs.

but congtrast on the birth of olivia xxcx


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry the deliver was rough but congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival!! :D

xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## miel

congratulations on your baby girls:)


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Sorry you had a rough delivery but congrats on the birth of your little girl

xxx


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!! Sorry it wasnt a great birth but you have your little girl now :)


----------



## Lauz_1601

sorry you had to have a c-sec, but at least she arrived safely into the world! congratulations xxx


----------



## Ames

well done! congratz on your new daughter :)


----------



## vicky

congratulations on your baby girl hun


----------



## Jem

Sorry your birth was rough but congrats on your little girl!!! x


----------



## leedsforever

so sorry it was a rough time.... but congrats :yipee:


----------



## nessajane

Congrats!!


----------



## SalJay

Sorry to hear you had a rough time - but congrats on the birth of Olivia!!!! x


----------



## Belle

congratulations!! xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! Hope your recovery is quick!


----------



## jenjen

congratulations hun, shame you had to have a c section, but I bet she's so worth it! I hope you have a quick recovery x


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you ended up with a section, but congratulations on your little girl!


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry about the rough delivery, but congrats on your little girl :)


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations on the birth of Olivia. Sorry to hear you had a tough time of it hun. Hope you recover quickly xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats. x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations on the birth of Olivia! Wishing you a speedy recovery hun! 
How much did she weigh in the end?
xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats xxx


----------



## xHx

cuddles314 said:


> Congratulations on the birth of Olivia! Wishing you a speedy recovery hun!
> How much did she weigh in the end?
> xxx

She weighed 9lbs 15oz so she was quite big!! She was 57cms long as well so she must have been right squashed up inside me!!!!! x


----------



## danni2609

congrats!!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats on your baby girl xxx


----------



## Donna79x

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl xx


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations on your bundle :) so sorry you had such a rough time :hugs:


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Belle

congrats!! xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------

